# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Design "Contest" thread: Thematic Backgrounds

## Spenner

Hello fellow designers, or anyone for that matter. 

I think it may be fun to have a go at this: Once every week and a bit I will state a theme, and those participating will make a background based on the element of the theme. 

*Anyone can join, no experience is necessary*. This is simply to explore the creativity that people can conjure from a simple phrase or word.

*Background, I'll ask, shall be at LEAST 1024x768, but just do whatever size your monitor is I suppose, it is up to you.*

To start off I'll let the deadline slide a little later depending on how many people join in on this- so I'll start out by asking, who's interested?

Once enough people seem to have interest, we can start  :smiley: 

Also,

*Upon posting a finished product, state the program(s) it was made in plus the approximate time of completion.*

----------


## Maria92

Ah, darn...I was hoping you meant Firefox theme...oh, well. Good luck, man. Sounds like fun.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

I'm in!  :smiley: 

(as long as I like the word/theme that is lol)

----------


## guitarboy

I would participate.

----------


## MementoMori

Spen, great idea! I'm in.

----------


## Spenner

Excellent, I think that's good enough to start with!

*This time's theme will be: Planet Earth*

Fairly simple, but let's start off with something pretty straightforward as a first one  :smiley:  still, this can be made into something simplistic or very advanced, just depends what you want to do.

You may submit more than one if you please-- and any lurkers wishing to participate that haven't stated their interest may do so (as long as it isn't some scribble in MS paint-- good MS paint art is allowed if you can do such a thing  :wink2:  )

*If you have any, post WIP's too!* It's always great to see the progression of a work  :smiley: 

Let us begin.

----------


## nina

cool what is our time frame?

----------


## Spenner

Around a week we'll give this, but it depends on how many people get stuff in by then, so take your time  :smiley:  If you're working on something, just say so, and the due-date can be extended if you're busy or something.

Hell, if enough people put stuff in, it could be every other day- but for now we'll give this a week.

----------


## nina

Sounds good. I have exams this week so I won't be working on it for a few days unless I'm procrastinating my studying...which...I need to stop doing right...about...now

...now!

No really.

............now!

*forehead slap*

----------


## Spenner

Well, since I liked the sig I did for Man of Steel so much, I decided to use the same style with this background  :tongue2: 


(and the higher res version: http://i45.tinypic.com/wsvdx3.jpg )

----------


## LRT

Can I sign up for the next round?

----------


## Spenner

Certainly can-- I might give this one more day or so before I go ahead and skip it to the next round, just for the sake of progressing this thread a bit more, so check back in a bit.

----------


## nina

I don't want to change the direction of your thread of anything, but could I put in a request that perhaps they could all have at least something to do with dreaming? I think it would be awesome if this thread became a place where we could actually provide some cool dreaming backgrounds for other members? Rather than just like, random themes ya know? I mean, it's your thread and if that is what you prefer then that is totally cool. I was just thinking that it would be sweet to have one be lucid dreamed theme, and then maybe one could be "reality check" or "OBE" or different dreaming themes ya know? What do ya think Spenner. Btw...the one you did is very nice.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Spenner

Thanks-- and yes, that sounds like a great idea Aquanina. In fact, anyone should feel free to make suggestions  :smiley:  if it's something that the majority of people would particularly like, then for sure it'll get chosen to be the next theme. 

So we'll give this one more day and then switch up the theme  ::cooler::

----------


## LRT

I support Nina in the dreaming thing. Oh, and if I may suggest a theme for the next contest: Dreamsigns. Photoshop a picture to, for example, show a hand with 20 fingers, a screwed up clock, or some other dreamsign.

----------


## Spenner

Another good idea, that'll be good for next time for sure--

anyhoo, 

*This time the theme will be: Lucid Dreaming*

I'm sure most of us have an idea of what possibilities lie in store for us with this one  :tongue2:  gogogo!

----------


## MementoMori

oh yeah! I didn't get the chance to sit down and work on the last one but this one i'll definitely do.

----------


## Spenner

There, I spit this out.

----------


## MementoMori

simple:


*"The Magic Finger"*

----------


## Spenner

Oooo, I like the simplification of the concept  :smiley:  nice.

----------

